# bluewave vs kenner



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

i'm looking at these 2 boats about the same price, about the same condition, both 22'. the kenner is 2001 and the blue wave 1999
can someone point out why i shoud choose one over the other.
thanks


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

If the price is the same take the kenner. Its 2 years younger.


----------



## kcliff (Dec 18, 2004)

Kenner has a better finish and better quality IMO


----------



## mad dog (Jun 16, 2008)

The kenner will be a better ride, the blue wave is not a v hull. The new blue wave pure v's look good though and there a little lighter.


----------



## 12poundbass (Jun 25, 2007)

I disagree. Bluewave is a much better boat than Kenner ever since Bass Pro started selling them. I believe the original kenner designer left kenner and now builds black jack boats. At bafing Bay in High winds I was with a group of people last february and a 19 ft. Bluewave out performed a 21 foot kenner. Just my opinion.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

12poundbass said:


> I disagree. Bluewave is a much better boat than Kenner ever since Bass Pro started selling them. I believe the original kenner designer left kenner and now builds black jack boats. At bafing Bay in High winds I was with a group of people last february and a 19 ft. Bluewave out performed a 21 foot kenner. Just my opinion.


I'm curious just how did a 19' Bluewave out perform the 21' Kenner.


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

kcliff said:


> Kenner has a better finish and better quality IMO


KCLIFF would you mind backing that up with any factual reasoning?

Here is just a small bit of how I would retort to the contrary:

1. Blue Wave has fiberglass lids, Kenner has cheap plastic
2. Blue Wave's center console is molded into the deck, Kenner's center console is cheaply screwed down to the deck and prone to come loose.
3. Blue Wave finishes out their boxes and fully encapsulates the wood with fiberglass, whereas Kenner leaves wood in front hatches fully exposed to rot.
4. Blue Wave sauders and seals their wiring to protect against the tough saltwater environment, whereas Kenner uses scotch locks and plastic crimps with no saltwater protection.
5. Blue Wave can be factory rigged with the engine of your choice, Kenner is owned by the engine manufacturer so I hope you like Merc!
6. Blue Wave has been family owned and operated since the beginning and is not for sale, Kenner's owner bailed on the line to start a new line of boats.
7. Where would you rather service your boat? At one of the fine family owned Houston area dealers or at a "wal-mart style" outdoor store like Bass Pro?

I could go on about construction but there is a reason that the Blue Wave is more expensive per model year, because they hold their value much better. If you want the cheaper boat then purchase the Kenner, if you want the better boat then the choice is obvious.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

trashcanslam said:


> KCLIFF would you mind backing that up with any factual reasoning?
> 
> Here is just a small bit of how I would retort to the contrary:
> 
> ...


Very good points and all factual.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Just curious, but who owns a 22ft classic Blue Wave or the 22ft XTREME? I am selling my 2005 Sea Pro and am considering the XTREME. What do you like about it and what do you not like? With a jack plate, how shallow can you run and how does it handle the open bay like upper Trinity/Jacks Pocket? I don't go off shore and mostly fish upper Trinity Bay, Jacks Pocket, Burnet Bay, Tabbs Bay, Black Duck Bay, Trinity River, Old River, San Jacinto River, Lake Houston and Lake Livingston. Would this boat be a good fit for these areas? I had a 189 classic before and the fit and finish was top notch, but it was too short IMO for that hull design and was rough. But, the 22ft Xtreme I have heard is night and day different in ride b/c of the extra length.


----------



## let's talk fishin (Jan 4, 2008)

I like the Kenner.


----------



## rvrrat14 (Sep 9, 2006)

I looked at all the boats 2yrs ago before I bought my Pathfinder.

Looked at the Kenner/Mako series and the Blue Wave Pure Bay. Without a doubt, the Mako is a better fit/finished boat than Kenner. I know, they are made by the same folks! The Blue Waves are made as bargain boats, but I have friends that have them and swear by them. The Pure Bay is THE Blue Wave to have, imo. My haning point on bay boats is the strenght/integrity of the lids. You stand on them all day and they should be stout! HINT: Watch out standing on a Kenner or Mako lid.

...bottom line; Blue Wave.


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

trashcanslam said:


> KCLIFF would you mind backing that up with any factual reasoning?
> 
> Here is just a small bit of how I would retort to the contrary:
> 
> ...


Good stuff.


----------



## GIGEM18 (Jan 29, 2008)

*FACTS*

5. Blue Wave can be factory rigged with the engine of your choice, Kenner is owned by the engine manufacturer so I hope you like Merc!

KENNER IS OWNED BY TRACKER MARINE NOT MERCURY. AND IMO BUY A HAYNIE.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

tngbmt said:


> i'm looking at these 2 boats about the same price, about the same condition, both 22'. the kenner is 2001 and the blue wave 1999
> can someone point out why i shoud choose one over the other.
> thanks


What motors are on the boats. Depending on which model the hulls are if they have about the same storage space, live well, bait well, ect.. I would be more concerned about the motor.

Ken


----------



## WRECKER (Jun 19, 2007)

My BW 190 deluxe's finish holds up very well sitting and running in Sargent. With a 90hp Yammy 4-stroke it will run 39-40 with two people & gear. Handles chop well and is very stable. Will draft shallower than you think but needs about 20-24" to get up. I'm sure their resale isn't great since they're a dime a dozen out there but we are extremely happy with ours and there is a reason there are so many. If you are absolutely sure you're not going to want a cat or tunnel in a couple of years, then you will be very happy with it. If you can find a used deluxe 19' or 22' then I suggest wait. The deluxe's have quite a bit more storage that the classics. JMO. Good luck.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

WRECKER said:


> My BW 190 deluxe's finish holds up very well sitting and running in Sargent. With a 90hp Yammy 4-stroke it will run 39-40 with two people & gear. Handles chop well and is very stable. Will draft shallower than you think but needs about 20-24" to get up. I'm sure their resale isn't great since they're a dime a dozen out there but we are extremely happy with ours and there is a reason there are so many. If you are absolutely sure you're not going to want a cat or tunnel in a couple of years, then you will be very happy with it. If you can find a used deluxe 19' or 22' then I suggest wait. The deluxe's have quite a bit more storage that the classics. JMO. Good luck.


If I get one, it will be the 22 footer. I really like the Xtreme with all the deck and storage.


----------



## goodbull76 (Apr 26, 2008)

Obviously my vote is Kenner. But then again I have an older model that was still built pretty stout. Blue Wave is a good boat but IMHO my 21' modified tunnel will go through more chop and run skinnier than the Blue Wave.


----------



## CaptainJMB (Nov 28, 2008)

If you bought an 01 kenner then yes, Bill Kenner was still building them at that time. If it were 2003 or newer....not sure I'd take one as a gift..I like my kidneys to stay in my body, not get beat out of me. The Blue wave is a good boat, was it as good as a kenner at that time? NO...now...YES!


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

If you get over the cosmetic stuff, I would much rather cross a big bay in a storm thats churning up 6ft rollers in the Kenner 21.. if I cared about looks I would go Blue Wave


----------



## Levi (Mar 6, 2006)

GIGEM18 said:


> 5. Blue Wave can be factory rigged with the engine of your choice, Kenner is owned by the engine manufacturer so I hope you like Merc!
> 
> KENNER IS OWNED BY TRACKER MARINE NOT MERCURY. AND IMO BUY A HAYNIE.


+1:cheers:


----------



## kerryst (Oct 27, 2008)

rvrrat14 said:


> I looked at all the boats 2yrs ago before I bought my Pathfinder.
> 
> Looked at the Kenner/Mako series and the Blue Wave Pure Bay. Without a doubt, the Mako is a better fit/finished boat than Kenner. I know, they are made by the same folks! The Blue Waves are made as bargain boats, but I have friends that have them and swear by them. The Pure Bay is THE Blue Wave to have, imo. My haning point on bay boats is the strenght/integrity of the lids. You stand on them all day and they should be stout! HINT: Watch out standing on a Kenner or Mako lid.
> 
> ...bottom line; Blue Wave.


I was messing with my 2007 Mako 1801 today (purchased as new 4 months ago) and while closing the achor door felt a soft spot close to the hinge and pressed - now I have like a 1" sink hole. It didnt come through to the other side but I am quite worried. Since it is less than a year - time to take back for warranty via manufature defect.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

I stopped by and talked with the Haynie boat guys yesterday and wow, what a nice boat. I was looking at the 21ft HO and was supprised at the quoted prices. They look like an awesome boat that is top notch in quality. I might get one of thoses instead.....decisions, decisions, decisions.....


----------



## cory4408 (Nov 29, 2008)

my vote is for the kenner on ride in those year models


----------



## Wildbuck007 (Jul 20, 2006)

I like my 19' 2007 Frontier...but of course there's no such thing as a perfect boat...they all have their pros and cons IMO...


----------



## LPKENNER (Apr 26, 2006)

I'm an old Kenner guy. 1998 model, but my next boat will definitly be a haynie. That bigfoot is the sheot!!!! Wouldn't buy anything else.


----------



## ML56 (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a 2001 Kenner 22' w/150 Merc. I haven't been in a Blue Wave to compare but have been in freinds 22' Pathfinder and for offshore runs I can usually run about 5mph faster than him without taking a pounding and having boat launch off wavetops.I have no problem with compartment lids or console vibrating loose, overall very happy with construction, havent seen the first piece of exposed wood yet. On long runs with 3-4 man crew and load of tackle I get about 2-2.5 mpg cruising at 25-30 mph usually.Hope this helps you out.
Mike


----------



## Captain Kyle (Oct 1, 2008)

I like out families kenner but if you fish more than 1 person in the back water comes through the self bailing deck holes. I hate that!

Great speed and ride though and it is a great looking boat. 

Bro you cant go wrong with either you will just be glad to have a boat. 

What are the motors? that matters too!


----------



## bill65 (Feb 1, 2008)

BLUEWAVE ALL THE WAY FRIEND


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

Isn't the classic bluewave hulls wetter than a kenner v-hull design? And doesn't the classic bluewave hull ride rougher than the kenner v-hull? What do you think?


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

This should be a no brainer.......Bluewave

-Depending on the model(any classic or tunnel hull) the Bluewave has what they call a scout platform that you can stand on for elevated observation.
-The rubrails are through bolted on with ss bolts vs being pop riveted.
-Bluewave has 8 stringer vs kenner has 5
-Bluewave can be custom ordered in just about any configuration you choose.
-If you would ever like to see the owners of Bluewave they are at almost everyone boat show in person or can actually be reached with a phone call.
-You can get a Yamaha engine on a Bluewave and that sits well with me.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

GIGEM18 said:


> 5. Blue Wave can be factory rigged with the engine of your choice, Kenner is owned by the engine manufacturer so I hope you like Merc!
> 
> KENNER IS OWNED BY TRACKER MARINE NOT MERCURY. AND IMO BUY A HAYNIE.


Although Tracker Marine does own Kenner Brunswick and Tracker are extremely close to one another and are even considered almost one in the same.
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=brunswick+purchases+tracker+marine


----------



## KylesKenner2 (Nov 19, 2008)

I love my Kenner. Rolled gunnels and not a bit of spray inside the boat.
Takes a chop like a champ.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Blue Wave without a doubt. I've ridden on too many Kenners where the sides were shaking while cruising. Been on several Blue Waves as well and they seem to be built very well. Just my .02 cents.


----------



## coryd33 (Sep 1, 2007)

I fished an 18 ft blue wave (1998) for about a year, and then an 18 ft kenner (2000) for about two years. Didn't have a problem with either one, but the kenner did ride much softer. Build quality seemed about the same.


----------



## jsticher (Feb 4, 2008)

I have a 1999 22' Blue wave and prefer it to the comparable kenners for alot of the reasons that have already been listed. I didn't recall seeing anyone mention that bluewave offered a lifetime warranty on there transoms. I fish mine at the jetties and entire galveston bay complex. I haven't really seen to many places I couldn't go (within reason). I have a nedski hydraulic jackplate on mine. have run in as little as a 1 1/2 foot of water and can get up on plane in about 2 foot. that is not super shallow, but gets me where I want to go. As far as the ride goes, I think it does fine. but comparing different hull designs are like comparing apples and oranges, they are just not the same. a deep v hull is going to handle rougher conditions better than a shallow hull flats boat while the flats boat is going to perform better in skinny water. my .02 cents

Joe


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

What is interesting about these type of threads is that the "Kenner vote" usually will only mention they ride better which is a matter of opinion and driving ability.
The "Bluewave vote" always have specific details that are facts and are never disputed or overcome by "Kenner vote".


----------

